# Good Starting Arsenal???



## kjmdrumz3 (Oct 19, 2007)

I am in the Air Force with a real chance of my next Duty Assignment as Elmendorf, Alaska!!! I can't wait. Everything I've ever heard about this base is good, especially the hunting! Now, I already own a Stevens Model 200 .243 (which I love btw. 3-shot groups covered by a dime at 100 yards w factory Winchester SuperX 100grain Power Points.), and have ordered the Stevens Model 200 in .308. I want to make sure I'm covered all the way up to brown bear just in case I happen to run into a ****** off grizzly. I hear that the .308 may not be up to the task which is something I DO NOT want to chance. So, I think a nice new .338 win mag may be in the cards. As I stated, I absolutely LOVE my Stevens rifle, but they do not chamber one for .338 win mag. I'm looking for a good rifle, but keep in mind I'm not looking for a $1000 gun. I want a bare-bones rifle that will hit what I point at every single time. Any suggestions? Also, how is that for a starting arsenal?

.243 for everything from vermin to deer.
.308 for deer, caribou, even up to elk.
.338 for elk to brown bear.

I feel like every North American species could be humanely taken with 1 of these 3 rifles. thoughts?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

300 wm or 300 highbread......that's all you need for up here in Alaska :beer:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Cancel the 308 order. Then get a good quality 300WM or WBY. That's all you'll need. 308 is not bad, but the 300WM or WBY will do it too, only better.


----------



## kjmdrumz3 (Oct 19, 2007)

The .308 is in the bag.....I guess I just really want one  I'm just looking for ideas on a no-frills .338WinMag. Thanks


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

A Stevens .338 Win Mag ... easy!

Buy a Stevens 200 in a 7mm Rem or 300 Win Mag. Get a .338 Adams and Bennett Savage/Stevens from Midway for about a C note. Swap barrels (not a complicated process) and you are there.

Note that you'll probably want to upgrade the recoil pad on the tupperware Stevens stock during this process. I've found even the 25-06 Stevens 200 to have annoying recoil with the factory pad.

Enjoy AK!


----------



## kjmdrumz3 (Oct 19, 2007)

AWESOME!!! Didn't even think about going that route. Many thanks! Also, I'm really thinking about getting into reloading. Where you guys get your brass and bullets? I looked on midway, but I thought that their brass was a little on the expensive side for .243. Any tips?


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

I would look for an older Savage (pre accutrigger) they can be had for about 250-300 used. I doubt there are many .338's that have worn out barrels. If you find one with a wood stock you could also soak up some recoil. Good luck.


----------



## kjmdrumz3 (Oct 19, 2007)

bwnelson said:


> A Stevens .338 Win Mag ... easy!
> 
> Buy a Stevens 200 in a 7mm Rem or 300 Win Mag. Get a .338 Adams and Bennett Savage/Stevens from Midway for about a C note. Swap barrels (not a complicated process) and you are there.
> 
> Enjoy AK!


So http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=660047&t=11082005 should work? About how much do you think a quality gunsmith would charge to set this up for me?


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

You can do it yourself. It's pretty easy.

If you're not comfortable with the idea go to www.savageshooters.com and find a hobbiest near you to show you how.


----------



## kjmdrumz3 (Oct 19, 2007)

bwnelson said:


> You can do it yourself. It's pretty easy.
> 
> If you're not comfortable with the idea go to www.savageshooters.com and find a hobbiest near you to show you how.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i swap my barrels on my savage rifles all the time. if you dont want a 338mag recoil and you handload id look at a 338-06 barrel from midway and that should be equal to a 300 mag up in alaska and you can toss a very heavy bullet.


----------

